# Posting a pix on my profile?



## JoZee (Apr 6, 2009)

how do i put a profile pix on here, can someone tell me please and thank you..JoZee


----------



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2009)

JoZee said:


> how do i put a profile pix on here, can someone tell me please and thank you..JoZee


 do you mean an avi? like my garfield under my name? or a pic on your profile?


----------



## Alix (Apr 6, 2009)

Click on Quick links, go to your profile. Then search for the Edit Profile picture thing. It should walk you through the process. There is a size restriction in place so you may need to resize whatever you are wanting. 

Does that help?


----------



## JoZee (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you, I followed your instructions and have posted a picture, it's a coloured pencil piece of a white lab I did.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2009)

You need to post a picture of that in this thread - - I'd love to get a better look!  And what you posted was an avatar.  You can do a different one on your profile.


----------

